# Any gardeners help...



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi all. Any gardeners help me? 

I turfed my lawn last year and it has been excellent however this morning woke up to the lawn being covered in the blue grass / meadow grass!!!! I cut it regular! 

Does anyone have any ideas how to remove it?! I take pride in the lawn and it's spoiling it for me!!! 

Many thanks.


----------

